# More Big Game night fishing



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The boys had their 1st week of school and have been asking to stay home and go fishing all week...This afternoon we were laying around watching fishing shows and nothing will make you want to go fishing more than watching other people having fun catching fish!...so we loaded up, called my friend Charles Stallions of Charles Stallions real estate services and hit the boat ramp and was fishin by 9:30...it wasn't 10 minutes and non stop action...red after red after red, a sail cat and a nice black snapper. ..we only stayed till 12 and caught 6 big redfish...a couple real big...we all had a blast and got some of the fishing bug satisfied. ..lol Great Times!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Dude...this one should get interesting really quick!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Redalert08 said:


> Dude...this one should get interesting really quick!


What gave it away? :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you gaff those bull reds?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

153 Large fish said:


> The boys had their 1st week of school and have been asking to stay home and go fishing all week...This afternoon we were laying around watching fishing shows and nothing will make you want to go fishing more than watching other people having fun catching fish!...so we loaded up, called my friend Charles Stallions of Charles Stallions real estate services and hit the boat ramp and was fishin by 9:30...it wasn't 10 minutes and non stop action...red after red after red, a sail cat and a nice black snapper...*crazy shit was, that one bull red had a gaff stuck in his head when we caught it!, so we tool multiple pics and patched up the hole, then released*...we only stayed till 12 and caught 6 big redfish...a couple real big...we all had a blast and got some of the fishing bug satisfied. ..lol Great Times!


:thumbsup: I think you meant to write this right?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Same theory right???


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

No one gaffed any reds..we had a double and i picked him up with the gaffe in his gill with a PROTECTIVE rubber tip on it..he was not hurt..all fish were released without harm...and they all swam away fine...I'm not into killing the fish I release...i actually do the old hold them by the tail and pump them back and forth in the water till they swim off....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

PAWGhunter said:


> :thumbsup: I think you meant to write this right?


No....I'm not an idiot and the fish was no harmed at all


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Did you gaff those bull reds?


No the only one that I picked up carefully with a rubber tip on the end was the same fish in all 3 pics...he was not harmed at all...he swam off strongly when we let him go...we were doubled up and my net was tangled with another Bull Red...i love catching these guys and domy best to protect them...use circle hooks etc....But thanks for the concern...


----------



## Jeff B (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice report, all fish look healthy to me.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeff B said:


> Nice report, all fish look healthy to me.


They were all fine and I'm a huge conservationist, I do everything I can to not hurt the wildlife....the gaffe did not puncture the red or cause any gill damage..i was very careful to slip it under his gills just like picking him up with your hands in his gill slit...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*to clear things up..*

I don't condone gaffing anything your not going to eat!...I did pick him up with the gaffe under his gill plate...my freind was holding the line tight while I slipped the gaffe under...but it was put completely in the corner and not through his gills...i blew the pics up to show the red rubber protective tip on the gaffe...


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad you had a good fishing experience with your kids again. Glad you were able to explain your actions to the redfish police too. Another bashing curtailed. .... lol.


----------



## AQUAMAN (Dec 4, 2008)

Kind of makes sense why there are not many fishing reports anymore. Every time someone goes out and has a good time and tries to share a good experience. There is always some ass on here trying to bring down the thread. Thanks for the report. I am glad to see someone is actually catching some fish out there!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

AQUAMAN said:


> Kind of makes sense why there are not many fishing reports anymore. Every time someone goes out and has a good time and tries to share a good experience. There is always some ass on here trying to bring down the thread. Thanks for the report. I am glad to see someone is actually catching some fish out there!


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I can understand that people would want to point out something that GFC might question, but it looks as if you took good precautions to protect the fish. 


Don't let it discourage you from posting your pictures. I enjoy seeing the fish and the joy on your kids' faces.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Love how everyone hates the fwc but yet they act like fwc on here. Get a life


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice catch man!!! Some good looking reds for sure! wish we were allowed to keep at least one over slot. and for the record good job on landing them harmlessly! ! some ppl just want to criticize


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome night! And I think they nag because they care. Or something like that


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Awesome night! And I think they nag because they care. Or something like that


Actually I totally understand why people could get the wrong idea, there are inexperienced people who just don't know any better. I believe this post is a good tool to let people understand what not to do..the guys who first comented on this post just figured the worst, which can be contagious. I may have too, that's why i explained and showed evidence to prove different, because i dont want people killing ANY SPECIES unless eating or using for bait...this includes Sharks and catfish....if your not going to eat it dont kill it...period..Good fishing All!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Actually I totally understand why people could get the wrong idea, there are inexperienced people who just don't know any better. I believe this post is a good tool to let people understand what not to do..the guys who first comented on this post just figured the worst, which can be contagious. I may have too, that's why i explained and showed evidence to prove different, because i dont want people killing ANY SPECIES unless eating or using for bait...this includes Sharks and catfish....if your not going to eat it dont kill it...period..Good fishing All!


Just keep at it man. You're slaying them. No need to explain yourself to anyone. Also, I've never seen anyone gaff a gill lol


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Actually I totally understand why people could get the wrong idea, there are inexperienced people who just don't know any better. I believe this post is a good tool to let people understand what not to do..the guys who first comented on this post just figured the worst, which can be contagious. I may have too, that's why i explained and showed evidence to prove different, because i dont want people killing ANY SPECIES unless eating or using for bait...this includes Sharks and catfish....if your not going to eat it dont kill it...period..Good fishing All!


I think everyone can agree on that. Even the rays on Sykes bridge


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

great catch guys, what kind of bait did you use to get them critters? Did you catch them in grass or structure? Trying to learn how.... thanks


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Caught on cut bait near structure. ..


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

153.........You don't have to answer to any of the jealous shitheads on this forum and there are plenty of them. Keep posting your reports.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> 153.........You don't have to answer to any of the jealous shitheads on this forum and there are plenty of them.


Sounds like someone needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I threw a 40" red off Navarre pier one night...


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Great report and that's awesome you got your boys out there! Way to keep cool and be understanding about the gaff comments. Love the lights on your boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Bravo87 said:


> 153 Large fish said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I totally understand why people could get the wrong idea, there are inexperienced people who just don't know any better. I believe this post is a good tool to let people understand what not to do..the guys who first comented on this post just figured the worst, which can be contagious. I may have too, that's why i explained and showed evidence to prove different, because i dont want people killing ANY SPECIES unless eating or using for bait...this includes Sharks and catfish....if your not going to eat it dont kill it...period..Good fishing All!
> ...


I agree also, every time I go out there I'm throwing dozens of dead catfish, lady fish, and rays in the water.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Sounds like someone needs to take a chill pill.


Sounds like others need to mind their own business.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Sounds like others need to mind their own business.


You are on a forum littered with the "business" of hundreds of other people. Asking a simple question should not be a big deal. No harm was meant by it. If you, or anyone, choose to be bothered by it, that's your choice I guess. Enjoy your day man, I wasn't looking to start an argument.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> You are on a forum littered with the "business" of hundreds of other people. Asking a simple question should not be a big deal. No harm was meant by it. If you, or anyone, choose to be bothered by it, that's your choice I guess. Enjoy your day man, I wasn't looking to start an argument.


I wasn't pointing the finger at you. This guy has posted a lot lately and I'm sure he wouldn't gaff a red fish and post it. People automatically turn into fwc and have rulers in their heads that measure a fish from a screen. 

People just need to let people fish. I highly doubt he would gaff a red and Im sure it wouldn't be through the gills


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Are you too scared to hold them? Why the gaff?! Jesus. Bonehead.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

FurBurger said:


> Are you too scared to hold them? Why the gaff?! J. us. Bonehead.


Hold on, let's start with not using God's name in vain when talking at me. Next thing, hold your name calling to folks you know or folks you dont mind fighting...then look at how many Redfish I held in this post...obviously I'm not scared...or stupid ...and I'm done explaining myself....but if you just gotta know, I had just gotten cut by the braid on the previous bull red I was dripping blood with inexperienced help with another fish flopping tangled in a net under my feet....


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------

